# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess Cousin's Ethnicity

## Ben1234

????????????

----------


## magicalM

The photo's are not clear. Add a me photos with natural poses. 

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk

----------


## magicalM

> The photo's are not clear. Add a me photos with natural poses. 
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


Budapest?

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk

----------


## Joey37

Italian or other Mediterranean.

----------


## Ben1234

> The photo's are not clear. Add a me photos with natural poses. 
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


Here's a more natural picture of him

----------


## Jovialis

Pictures that extremely close to someone's face causes distortion:




> The Rutgers-Stanford model, published in _JAMA Facial Plastic Surgery, shows that an average selfie, taken about 12 inches from the face, makes the nasal base appear approximately 30 percent wider and the nasal tip 7 percent wider than if the photograph had been taken at 5 feet, a standard portrait distance that provides a more proportional representation of facial features.
> 
> Read more at: https://phys.org/news/2018-03-distor...nasal.html#jCp_

----------


## magicalM

It's still too close to your face. Take it from different angles and use natural light. From what I see he could be everything from Hungarian from Budapest to Italian north. Even Spanish or Iberian is possible.

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk

----------


## Ben1234

I don't have any more pictures of him. He's British with 1/8 Polish, but there's some Sicilian in the results too which is strange. But here are his Geneplaza K29 Results

----------


## franci-s91

i know one dutch guy that looks like him

----------


## Stuvanè

> I don't have any more pictures of him. He's British with 1/8 Polish, but there's some Sicilian in the results too which is strange. But here are his Geneplaza K29 Results



I'm not an expert at all (only one who likes to browse in these matters), but if I remember correctly, the author of this tool used combined samples of Sardinians and Sicilians for the "Sicilian" component, something very controversial in itself, given the genetic isolation of the Sardinians. Unless we have actual Sicilian origins, in my opinion it must therefore be considered an autosomal quota referable to archaic / neolithic influences from the central-western Mediterranean.
I too have 15% of Sicilian without being so (I come from Ferrara, Rimini and Forlì - an Adriatic area - and my Greek-Balkan quota rises to almost 55%. Other northern Italians such as Lombards and Piedmonteses show a share of "Sicilian" around 10%). 
Your friend is more likely to have some generically italian or ancient southern European roots. Take these results with a pinch of salt :)

Attachment 10384

----------


## Ben1234

> I'm not an expert at all (only one who likes to browse in these matters), but if I remember correctly, the author of this tool used combined samples of Sardinians and Sicilians for the "Sicilian" component, something very controversial in itself, given the genetic isolation of the Sardinians. Unless we have actual Sicilian origins, in my opinion it must therefore be considered an autosomal quota referable to archaic / neolithic influences from the central-western Mediterranean.
> I too have 15% of Sicilian without being so (I come from Ferrara, Rimini and Forlì - an Adriatic area - and my Greek-Balkan quota rises to almost 55%. Other northern Italians such as Lombards and Piedmonteses show a share of "Sicilian" around 10%). 
> Your friend is more likely to have some generically italian or ancient southern European roots. Take these results with a pinch of salt :)
> 
> Attachment 10384


Yes I agree. I personally considered the Sicilian to just be general Italian as there isn't a separate Italian category. Because there's Southwestern European (Iberia), Sicilian (Italy imo) and Greek-Albanian. These three cover the entire Mediterranean, with Sicilian being the closest thing to Italy. Would you say that it's very likely he has an Italian/Southern European great-parent? Because this is not common amongst British people to have that much 'Sicilian' from what I've seen.

----------


## Stuvanè

> Yes I agree. I personally considered the Sicilian to just be general Italian as there isn't a separate Italian category. Because there's Southwestern European (Iberia), Sicilian (Italy imo) and Greek-Albanian. These three cover the entire Mediterranean, with Sicilian being the closest thing to Italy. Would you say that it's very likely he has an Italian/Southern European great-parent? Because this is not common amongst British people to have that much 'Sicilian' from what I've seen.


Ben1234, there's also to say that the creator of the Geneplaza tools is Kurdish (if I remember correctly), very interested in the prehistory/protohistory and population of Central Asia, Middle East / Caucasus and Mediterranean, so all its calculators tend to capture better (and perhaps a little to overestimate) certain components from those regions.

Returning to the topic: you should always have a sample of individuals sufficiently representative and I would not be surprised to find even in northern Europe a portion of Mediterranean component, even minority, as an ancient legacy of prehistoric populations, prior to the Celtic and Germanic invasions (some samples of the neolithic continental Europe - preceding the arrival of the Indo-European populations - show a sort of sardinian-like autosomal makeup). 
However, if another considerable number of British people (of the same area) carried out the above test without noticing this quota of "Sicilian" (or detecting it in really minimal tracks), I would personally begin to think that our friend has in his family tree an enough recent ancestor from southern Europe, Italian or close to it.

----------


## Mordred

That kind of look I think could be found in any European countries. I'm Swedish and it wouldn't be that rare amongst my friends.

So, yeah it's a tough cookie to solve. Now I understand he's British so don't think that anyone in Britain would say anything else.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## davef

> Yes I agree. I personally considered the Sicilian to just be general Italian as there isn't a separate Italian category. Because there's Southwestern European (Iberia), Sicilian (Italy imo) and Greek-Albanian. These three cover the entire Mediterranean, with Sicilian being the closest thing to Italy. Would you say that it's very likely he has an Italian/Southern European great-parent? Because this is not common amongst British people to have that much 'Sicilian' from what I've seen.


It could be just the test counting Neolithic ancestry. If he scores that much Italian in other tests, it might be real

----------


## Ben1234

> It could be just the test counting Neolithic ancestry. If he scores that much Italian in other tests, it might be real


Here's his MyHeritage results (2 different versions) What do you think?




I think the southern european may be from our grandma (would likely be half SE)

----------


## davef

> Here's his MyHeritage results (2 different versions) What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the southern european may be from our grandma (would likely be half SE)


Wow, it might be real then.

----------


## Ailchu

how old is he on those pictures? he somehow has all the facial features associated with mouth breathing. he probably breathed through his mouth as a child am i right? and he probably still does it too often, considering that his mouth is open and not closed on those photos. that this facial structure is often seen in europe might be because people there breath through their mouth too much and do not have their tongue in the natural position at the upper jaw while growing up. they also do not chew that much anymore and eat too soft stuff. this does not only influence the crowding of the teeth but also the growth of your jaw and cheek bones.
also the muscles around his mouth are not defined so that's another evidence for that his tongue muscle and mouth muscles are too weak and untrained because he constantly has his mouth open. hard to guess the ethnicity here since you can find people with that look almost everywhere in modern times. if he had epicantics he could be asian.

----------


## Ben1234

> Wow, it might be real then.


Do you think it's possible that the Balkan/Greek is our polish great-grandfather showing up??

----------


## davef

> Do you think it's possible that the Balkan/Greek is our polish great-grandfather showing up??


That's a huge maybe, but I doubt. Those Greek-Balkan scores match up with his Sicilian. Southern European ancestry seems like a safe bet to me, though I'm no expert. 

This, and Southern Greeks and Sicilians are very much like each other

----------


## MOESAN

> how old is he on those pictures? he somehow has all the facial features associated with mouth breathing. he probably breathed through his mouth as a child am i right? and he probably still does it too often, considering that his mouth is open and not closed on those photos. that this facial structure is often seen in europe might be because people there breath through their mouth too much and do not have their tongue in the natural position at the upper jaw while growing up. they also do not chew that much anymore and eat too soft stuff. this does not only influence the crowding of the teeth but also the growth of your jaw and cheek bones.
> also the muscles around his mouth are not defined so that's another evidence for that his tongue muscle and mouth muscles are too weak and untrained because he constantly has his mouth open. hard to guess the ethnicity here since you can find people with that look almost everywhere in modern times. if he had epicantics he could be asian.


Some of your remarks are not without sense, but where do you see epicanthic folds in his eyes? And here we see clearly the pink lacrymal "receptors" of the eyes around the nose (sorry for the non scientific vocabulaty for this last detail).

----------


## magicalM

> That kind of look I think could be found in any European countries. I'm Swedish and it wouldn't be that rare amongst my friends.
> 
> So, yeah it's a tough cookie to solve. Now I understand he's British so don't think that anyone in Britain would say anything else.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I know what you know. I grew up in Norway and the med influence in Norwegian looks (not the avarage genetics) is underestimated look at Ylvis brothers for example

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mordred

Yeah you're right. Those brothers are like night and day. Except that Vegard's, I think, characteristics are definitely more Nordic than the guys on the photos.

Also I personally believe that in the Viking age, vikings brought a lot of slaves from Celtic parts of the British islands which could even today show up in some parts in both the Norwegians and Danes. 

Sweden on the other side hade a great influx of, for example, Wallons and it's not uncommon that you see this in people here.

To me it's all a big myth, in other European countries, that Swedes are ALL tall and blond. That probably what you would also hear about Norwegians. And the polar bear thing on the streets are really funny to listen at. I honestly do get questions about it when I go to the US. 

There are no polar bear on our streets and it was never the case that we are or have been ALL tall and blonde. It's true that most people are blonde but we do have a lot of variety as well within the original ethnicity.




> I know what you know. I grew up in Norway and the med influence in Norwegian looks (not the avarage genetics) is underestimated look at Ylvis brothers for example
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike94

My guess is North Western and Southern European

----------

